# shame on the today show! *more info*



## mmacdo10 (Jan 6, 2003)

They just did a spot about disposible diapers...which is fine. They compared name brands to store brands and talked about how much you could save with the store brand... which is fine.

BUT, at the end, Lester Holt asked the woman that put together the spot about cloth:

Lester: Does anyone use those cloth diapers anymore?
Dumb Lady: No, not really. Besides, these are much easier and only $5000!

If you are going to do a spot on the Today Show make sure you are informed about all options... Don't be a moron like this lady.

ADDED: Just so everyone knows...
They were testing brand name vs. store brand disposibles with a mom who had 5 babies (quintuplits?). The $5000 is what she would spend with the store brand vs. $8000 with the brand name. I don't think they were saying it would cost $5000 for 1 baby.

But good work on the letters!!! Keep it up ladies!


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

I was about to post the same thing!! I think we should all email them & let them know they should have tried 1 baby in cloth!!!
Amy


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

that s*cks.... here is their e-mail addy if you want to give them a heads up on cloth. i am going to!

[email protected]

thanks for the info!
xoxo (typing with a broken arm







)


----------



## Just Me Jenn (Aug 7, 2003)

Ignorance is bliss eh?


----------



## engineer_mama (Aug 23, 2002)

*Only $5000??* Just think of the dreamy cd'ing system you could get for $5000. Plus, when you were done with it, you could probably sell it for half that. Whatever...


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mmacdo10_
*
Dumb Lady: No, not really. Besides, these are much easier and only $5000!

If you are going to do a spot on the Today Show make sure you are informed about all options... Don't be a moron like this lady.*
:LOL


----------



## jmreinke (Jan 1, 2003)

I was just going to post about this too!

We all need to email the today show and tell them that more people than they think use cd's!

Let's email them mamas!


----------



## teachinmaof3 (Sep 15, 2003)

:

I sent an email.......


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

: I am speechless.......


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

here is the e-mail i just sent them:

Quote:

firstly, i apologize for my typing, i have a broken arm!

i saw your segment today on diapers, and was very disappointed that cloth diapers were not shown, and when mentioned were dismissed offhand as being rarely used and difficult.
many families choose to use cloth diapers, and don't find it difficult at all. cloth has many benefits for both the baby and the environment, not to mention the pocketbook! i personally like cloth for my baby because it is more comfortable and healthy for her than gel filled plastic disposables, and her cloth diapers are so cute! there are many work at home moms that make their living by making and selling adorable cloth diapers, and i am sure they would love some positive publicity on the benefits of cloth. Here are a few work at home mom sites from which i have bought diapers: www.angelwraps.com, www.sugarpeas.com, www.fullmoonbabygear.com, www.lilbluegoose.com, www.christensencreations.com, www.wahmall.com, www.koolsheepsoakers.com, www.darlingdiapers.com, www.tuesdaybear.com, www.bizzybhive.com, www.diaperware.com. you can also find some interesting facts about cloth diapers at www.punkinbutt.com, and www.diapershop.com, as well as www.diaperpin.com and http://mothering.com/discussions/for...s=&forumid=38. if you would like to see pictures of my cloth diapered baby and my stash of diapers, you can see them here http://www.ofoto.com/PhotoView.jsp?U...9951505&page=1
I do a load of my daughter's laundry, including diapers, every other day. this is hardly difficult - i just dump them in the machine and turn it on! i do have to go through the extra step of dumping her bms in the toilet (which disposable users are supposed to do as well, but usually don't), but they normally fall right off. if they do stick, i have a little sprayer attached to the toilet to spray them off with - no dunking in the toilet. i then just put the soiled diaper in a dry diaper pail - no soaking neccesary! i also use cloth wipes for my baby - they are so much softer and nicer than the disposable variety!
i have read that 12% of diaper users are using cloth. that may not be a majority, but it is not a number to be sneezed at, either. if you are interested in doing a story on cloth, please let me know and i will point you towards more resources than those listed above.
thank you -
phoebe hogeland, mom to eliza, my cloth diapered 11 month old baby girl!


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

Here is mine









Shame on you for not even considering cloth diapering! Boy, are you going to get a lot of emails.

My baby is currently 12 months old. I have spent a total of maybe $300 in supplies to diaper his bum. It takes 1 load of laundry a week. The supplies I have now will last till he is ready to potty train. Maybe I will spend another $200 before he is 3 on new diapers. I'm not talking rubber pants, pins and leaky gauze cloth either!

Not only do I spend less, but I am not filling up the landfill with thousands of throw away diapers full of unprocessed baby crap, pee and germs from vaccinations.

Even if I had unlimited funds, I would use cloth!

Do you know there is an entire consumer economy based on cloth diapering, where many moms stay at home with their children and make diapering supplies to earn a living?? They own their own companies, and earn a income while at home with the kids. Do an internet search, or check out Ebay under "cloth diapering"

I understand you sell commercial time to companies who sell diapers and that is what drives your segments. But to totally dismiss cloth diapering, that is just neglectful


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

wow, those are great letter, I hope you get responses and I think it would be awsome if they actually did a segment on cloth diapers? I think i may have to go write a letter myself.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I emailed them too!


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

I did it too!

here's mine:

Dear Today Show,

Although I didn't see you show this morning personally, I have heard a little bit about your segment on diapers.

It is true that cloth diapers are not as easy to find these days as they seemed to be 30 years ago, but the world of cloth diapering has changed greatly during that time and is still thriving today.

Gone are the days of leaky gauze flat diapers and rubber pants. Nowadays, popular diapers are often made of materials that hold moisture away from children's bums and are very absorbant, the most common of which seem to be fuzzi-bunz (check out http://www.fuzzibunz.com for more detailed information).

Pocket diapers such as this consist of a microfleece inner layer that keeps the babies diaper area dry (and thus prevents rashes), and a waterproof outer layer that keeps the diaper from leaking. Before you put the diaper on the baby, you stuff the diaper with a few absorbant inner layers. If the diaper gets pooped on, the poop shakes off easily and quickly into the toilet instead of hanging around and smelling up the house.

My daughter was recently diagnosed with an allergy to disposable diapers after a nasty bout of diaper rashes, and I have been amazed by the number of other kids I've found with similar allergies, the ease of cloth diapering, the high proportion of people who also cloth diaper or whose minds change as soon as they see how different cloth diapering is nowadays, and the low cost. I no longer have to spend money on diapers and wipes every week! I have to do one extra load of laundry, but that hasn't amounted to very much extra work.

Raising kids can be extremely expensive. You had the opportunity to reach a large audience of parents with some true money-saving tips. I genuinely suggest rethinking your approach to this subject, and I would be happy to gather cute examples of modern cloth diapers for you to present to your audience, should you choose to do so. If you would like to see the great variety that's out there for yourself, follow this link: http://listings.ebay.com/aw/plisting....html?from=R11
for a sampling of many different types and styles.

This is a quickly growing segment of the economy. New businesses are springing up daily, many of which sell out their sock as soon as they display it. I highly suggest you do some research. Fortunately, researching cloth diapers is as much fun as researching baby clothes!

Best of luck,

Casey Tesfaye
Silver Spring, MD


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

Here's what I sent:

I am sure you will receive many other emails from avid cloth dipering moms like myself after your segment on diaping this morning. I am sure those moms will point you to mainy online resources for more information on cloth diapering so I won't repeat them. I will just list my reasons for using cloth.

There are environmental benefits: disposable diapers make up 2% of all waste in US landfills, compared to newspapers at 3%...think of the proprotion of people who purchase newspapers v. those who purchase diapers and you will see that that is a staggering amount. Those disposable diapers are filled with untreated human waste, as few user of disposables follow package directions (and in many jurisdictions, the law) and dumb the solid wasted into the toilet where it can go through a sewage treatment plant.

There are health benefits: the number of chemicals contained in a disposable diaper is staggering...it only took a few instances of me finding little gel balls (from the absorbent inner material) on my new sons precious skin to convince this mom to make the switch to cloth. I don't care how many studies say that those chemicals are safe...I don't want any chemicals coming into daily contact with my son's delicate skin for 3+ years!!!

There are financial benefits: Even an extravagent cloth diapering supply would cost FAR less than the $5,000 mentioned on your show. I have purchased the best and cutest Work-At-Home-Mom made diapers for my son and have maybe spent $500 for a supply that not only will last until he is potty-trained, but can be re-used for my next child.

And lastly, as every mom knows, you will change thousands of diapers over the course of your baby's life. Anything that makes that a pleasure instead of a chore is welcome. As one of the most popular WAHM diaper business owners says..."It puts a smile on your face at a time when your baby's attention is focused entirely on you" and if that's not worth a few extra loads of laundry, then I don't know what is.

Thank you for your time.

Andrea Sclafani
mom to Cole (3/25/03)


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

I e-mailed them too, here is what I sent:

I have to say for the first time in my history of watching the Today show, I was very disappointed in the information your provided to your viewers. Your segment on diapering was not anywhere near complete. To dismiss cloth diapering as something we have done in the past but no longer do as it is too much of a pain is SO wrong. I know HUNDREDS of mothers that cloth diaper, with many MANY more I have never met I am sure. The cloth diapering community is a large, warm, loving and growing community that supports people in all choices and gives fair say to disposables as well, however we have not been shown the same consideration by the disposable diaper companies have we?

To say that disposables are 'easier' and 'only $5000' is a SAD misrepresentation of the truth. Disposables when used properly are no more easy than cloth, matter of fact, in my opinion they are more difficult. I don't ever run out of cloth in the middle of the night, I don't have to lug huge bags of garbage to the road full of human waste ever week, and I can customize my diaper to what my baby needs to stay dry and not have leaks, can't do that with a disposable. With three young children I do a lot of laundry anyway, 1-2 extra loads a week didn't even effect our water or electric bill. The 'extra' work it is for me, is a lot less than all the lugging I would have to do with a disposable system (home from the store, and to the garbage outside, because disposables STINK). I have spent less than $200 on my diapering system and I have opened my own business making covers and such out of wool to offset the cost. So actually I have spent NOTHING to diaper my baby. That is quite a difference over $5000? not to mention you didn't add the extra costs disposables have above that of the purchasing them. What about disposal? we throw away TONS and TONS of diapers every day, what about the cost of that? no one figures in that, but I can say people using disposables will have at LEAST one extra bag of garbage per week, those costs add up.

The environmental cost and the cost of our babies health is the greatest cost of all. Most disposable diaper users do NOT dump solid waste into the toilet where it belongs, even though it IS recommended by the diaper companies. They wrap it up all secure in its own little germ bomb. I can't imagine what kind of super bomb/germs are being mutated in the dumps all over this country. And honestly I don't think disposables are an evil entity, I used them on my first two babies before I knew better, however we are lending to a more and more disposable society when dump and landfill space is becoming more and more scarce. There are disposable everything from washcloths to dish rags to bibs and changing pads. A lazy society and big companies making us think that if you throw it away it MUST be easier. A lot of parents would see cloth is MUCH easier than we are led to believe. Not to mention it is safer for babies. Infertility is on the rise, disposable diapers have been around for about 30 years, think there might be a correlation? there are a TON of chemicals and products in disposable diapers to make them ultra absorbant and 'stay dry', kids are potty training later and sitting in their own waste longer because they don't 'feel' it when they are wet, of course this is good for diapering companies, the older a child is the more diapers you have to buy. Dioxin is in cloth diapers, yet it was banned from tampons because of a risk of cancer and TSS, but we are willing to put our babies most precious parts next to this stuff for 3 1/2 years (average potty training age now)? I would much rather have cotton up against my baby.

Because of the stay dry feature in disposable diapers, and their HIGH cost (I am sorry but to me and MOST Americans in todays economy $5000 is a LOT of money) people leave their babies in the diapers until they have to be changed, meaning they are full or they have a BM. Well I don't care how 'dry' a baby is, they are still sitting in their own waste and this is a SAD SAD fact that is just GROSS. If a home for the elderly were to leave their residents sitting in their own waste for hours on end, only carring for them 3-4 times a day we would say SCANDLE however it happens to innocent babies every day in this country and we call it being frugal.







This is NOT healthy at all for a baby to sit in its own waste. Yes I cange my baby more often in cloth, but not because of leaks, not because of the diapers not soaking as much, not because my baby feels wet but because it is GROSS not to, disposable users should also be changing their babies just as often.

I seriously hope that you get FLOODED with e-mails, maybe NBC can wake up and do a spot on TODAY's cloth diapers! it is insane to say that no one uses them anymore, if you only saw how CUTE they are, and totally functional. Not to mention re-sellable. I have put in about $200 in diapers, when I am done I can sell them and get probably half that back at least. I would like to see someone try that with a disposable!

Feel free to contact me if you would like anymore info (or lecture







) I have links but I know others have e-mailed with those as well, so I won't repeat them.

Marnie Nickelson
Michigan
www.thecushietushie.com


----------



## mcmrymoon (Jul 31, 2003)

sent mine!!!


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Heres my e-mail (and I don't even watch TV! :LOL)

"WOW. Totally dismissing the entire cloth diaper industry with a simple "No, not really"? I'm astounded. Do any of you have any idea how many diapers & covers can be bought for $5000? I'll tell you - approximately 250 top-quality premium self-closing easy-care diapers & covers, THAT's how many! And probably more. Most cloth diaper users have an active stash of around 24-36 diapers, and about 10 covers that they use at any one time, and most cloth diapers come in 3-5 sizes. So if you account for buying the best diapers in large quantities in all the sizes, MAYBE you'll get to $5000. Maybe. You can even factor in the cost of washing the diapers.

But here's the kicker - what do you have left to show for that $5000 spent on disposable diapers? Can you see the mountain of useless garbage in your mind's eye?
That same $5000 spent on cloth KEEPS GETTING USED. I'm using some of the diapers my mom used on my sisters 18 years ago! Cloth diapers can be kept & reused for each baby in the family, can be passed on to other families, and can be resold. If you're wondering how there could possibly be a market for used diapers, just check out cloth diapers on e-bay - it's HUGE. Cloth diapers can be made of so many different materials, that there is something ideal out there for everybody! You can use anything from pins, prefolds, and plastic pants to organic cotton, hemp, and ethically harvested wool held on with top-of-the-line snaps or self-closing hook & loop tapes. And the funny thing is, very few cloth diapers, even the top-of-the-line exclusive Work at Home Mom-made ones, cost $20 apiece. Most are in the $10 to $15 range.
Do the math. Make sure the people who come on your show know something about the subject before spouting off inaccuracies!

If you'd like information about cloth diapering, or the work-at-home cloth diapering industry, here's a couple sites to visit:
www.diaperpin.com
www.borntolove.com

We cloth users are out here - and we're a vocal bunch! Expect a bit of e-mail on the subject!"


----------



## kate42 (Feb 2, 2003)

Here's my email...

To Whom It May Concern:

I am writing in regard to your segment on diapering, air date 10/10/03.

I am disturbed because cloth diapering was not discussed as an option, but merely dismissed as old-fashioned and unnecessary.

I am a 29 year old, college-educated new mother. I did a vast amount of research on diapering options during my pregnancy as I strive to become as educated as possible on child-rearing.

Cloth diapers are the right choice for me for copious reasons. The easiest to understand reasons concern environmental issues and exposure to chemicals. However, I have another, more important, reason.

I yearn for the simpler days of generations ago. I want my child to be brought up by their parents in a clean and safe home. I don't want her exposed to chemicals and products created for "convenience" and that supposedly make the parents' lives easier.

Raising a child is not easy, but it can be natural and pure and free from corporate interference. It is my fantasy that cloth diapering and breastfeeding become the norm again in this country.

Am I a radical environmentalist or an anti-progressive anachronistic throwback?

Nope.

I'm a modern American mother.


----------



## tmrhopkins (Jan 21, 2003)

I just sent them an email too! I wonder how many they are going to get?

Tawnya


----------



## ramona1992 (Sep 15, 2003)

Sent mine!


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

I wrote them too. I hope everyone can send them an e-mail about it.


----------



## informed (Aug 17, 2003)

I can't wait to hear if they respond







Maybe they will give us the ignorant disposie-pusher's email.


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

I sent them an email. I am tired so it wasnt very 'elequent' oh well, here it is lol:

"wow, you guys really dropped the ball on the whole diaper topic today.
nice move. how could you have such an uninformed dunce represent your show like that?

everyone i know cloth diapers. get with it.

disposibles are disgusting, and irresponsible. now your show is too.

you should do a show about cloth dipes...oh no, now you cant because that idiot today said that nobody does it.

$5000 is way to much money for most familys in America today, you really should of let them know about other options. who are your sponsers anyway? Pampers? Huggies? Wallmart? forget it, dont answer that one









Melanie
Cleveland, Ohio"


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

sent mine, thanks for the heads up


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kate42_
*Am I a radical environmentalist or an anti-progressive anachronistic throwback?

Nope.

I'm a modern American mother.*















VERY well said! I couldn't agree more, I don't think we are old fashioned freaks, I don't think we just LOVE to torture ourselves with more work or problems, I think we are modern innovative smart educated women!







I mean we aren't talking flats/pins/plastic pants here, it takes a LOT of hard work to come up with a good system and to sew and create diaper 'art' frankly I think we are more modern than moms who just buy a bag of diapers at the store, no fun in that


----------



## domino (May 1, 2003)

I sent a response too!

Hello. I am writing to you to echo the concern of many other cloth-diapering mothers. There is a large number of families in this country that choose to use cloth diapers for a number of reasons: financial, environmental, health, parenting style, etc.

Yes, perhaps the person speaking about diapers could have been more informed about cloth diapers (the reality that they are not as inconvenient as they used to be). But perhaps the larger problem with your segment is that it is a problem that we throw away human waste. You are promoting acceptance to something that is detrimental to our environment, to our health, and is just plain disgusting.

Perhaps a way to resolve this problem is to ask a few cloth-diapering-mamas to be on your show, to tell the whole story about diapering in the new millennium.

Beth


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

sent an email too! I told them about how awesome cloth diapers are and what a long way they have come. Then went into all the benefits (health, environmental and cost) and I told them next time they do a show on cloth diapers I will send them some for free so they can show what they look like.


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

Here's mine:

Well - I wonder how many emails you'll get today regarding your un-researched comment and acceptance of the idea that no one uses cloth diapers. I just did a google search on "cloth diapers" and came back with over 96,000 hits - ironically, "disposable diapers" only came back with 83,700 hits. Hmmmmm, perhaps next time you could spend 5 minutes looking into comments you know nothing about before you make them.

I'd go into more detail, but I have a funny feeling that you have already received many, many, MANY letters containing links & information regarding the vast superiority of cloth.

Sincerely,

Carolynn Porritt
Bradenton, FL


----------



## blazfglori (Dec 17, 2001)

What a dufus!







:


----------



## momsgotmilk4two (Sep 24, 2002)

I sent mine too


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's mine. I sure hope they make ammends!
I am an avid Today Show watcher and I must say I was very disappointed in today's segment on diapering. No mention was made of cloth diaper except to insinuate that no one does it anymore. That could not be further from the truth. There are thousands and thousands of mothers just like me who have made the choice to cloth diaper their children. The women who choose to use cloth for their children are educated and know the health, financial and environmental benefits to cloth diapering. We do not blindly follow your coorporate sponsors who praise the ease of disposables because we know that cloth diapering is just as easy, healthier for our children, healthier for our environment and much less expensive. I have enough cloth diapers for two children and have spent about $600 on the whole lot. Plus, my second daughter will be able to use my older daughter's diapers once she out grows them. That certainly beats the $5000 for disposables your segment seemed to indicate was a big bargain.

There is a whole world out there which you have shunned in this piece. The cloth diapering community is a warm, loving community joined together by a common goal - to make our world cleaner and our children healthier. Many, many cloth diapers are made by stay at home mothers. The quality, workmanship (or workMOMship as we like to call it)and customer service is generally unbeatable. Sewing beautiful cloth diapers, for many mothers, allows them to make enough money to stay at home with their children.

Gone are the days of rubber pants and pinned leaky diapers. Today's cloth diapers are just as easy as disposables, requiring only a few extra loads of laundry a week, and the benefit to our children and our planet is immeasurable. I would love to see you do a segment on cloth diapering. I think if you research it, you'll be amazed at what you could learn.

Sincerly,
Michelle, Master's Degree educated, stay at home mother to my two cloth diaper wearing girls.


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

You all sent such wonderful informative email, I'm not going to try to add to them and I just said:

Cloth diapering is not only less expensive and more environmentally friendly, but disposable diapers are made of extremely toxic and harsh chemicals that people are putting on their NEWBORN BABIES 24/7. Cloth diapering is an extremely easy way to benefit the health of your entire family for a lot less than $5000!

Next time you do a segment on diapering, please get all of your facts and make sure you include information on cloth diapering.

_Thanks for the heads up, mamas, I don't get up early enough to watch that show._


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

STUPID TODAYS SHOW

(gonna put together a letter) Maybe they were basing the 5000 on pre-folds and hiring a live in nanny to wash them?


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

I couldnt resist... Heres my simple letter:

How wonderful to provide free advertising to so many disposable diaper companies and then shun the most enviromental choice. I cloth diaper for economic reasons. It is cheaper in my pocket-book (I diaper two children) and better for the enviroment. If they were the same price I would still use cloth.

I've always appreciated how well researched your stories are. If you arent going to research something then you have no right to comment on it. You spoiled a perfectly good opportunity to inform Americans about making less waste.


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

OH! I wondered where they got that price from. I mean, I know disp. are expensive, but htat's a lot.


----------



## Pigpen (Dec 12, 2002)

Seriously, I can't figure out where they are coming up with $5000. to disposable diaper a child. Can someone break this down for me? That seems steep even for disposables!


----------



## mmacdo10 (Jan 6, 2003)

They were basing that cost on diaper the quintuplits on the show.. ie 5 babies.

5 diapers a day x 5 babies x 365 x 3 years = 27375 diapers

store brand = $.20/diaper = $5475
name brand =$.29/diaper = $7939


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

eew! Only 5 diapers in 24 hours?


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

What really gets me is that a family with quintuplets isn't more concerned about cutting down on WASTE from disposable products. They don't think that choosing to use cloth diapers would significantly help in preserving the environment (saving the planet, really) for their future generations to enjoy. Instead, they choose to create a mountain of human excrement and chemicals because "it's easier". I understand being over-stressed, though I've never had quintuplets... but doesn't anyone realize how horrible disposable products are for our planet???
"Oh, not really... besides, these are only $5,000." Pu-leeze!


----------



## Pigpen (Dec 12, 2002)

Yes, the part about 5 diapers a day is disturbing...I can't wait to see how the today show handles this!


----------



## simcon (Jul 31, 2002)

FWIW, here's mine!

To whom it may concern:

I'm writing in regard to the negative comment made about cloth diapering on today's show. It's simply untrue that people are no longer using cloth to diaper their children. From my experience, there seems to be a real resurgence in interest in cloth diapering for a variety of reasons, including environmental, health, and economic ones. Glancing at "diaper services" in the phone books all across the country should demonstrate that, as well as noting the growth in internet businesses that sell these types of diapers. My partner and I are both academics--we've done *our* research and chosen to go with cloth for our 7-month-old daughter, as have many, many of our friends and family.

I hope you'll be more responsible to your viewing audience in the future.

Sincerely,


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

Sent mine, even though I don't watch this show, could someone watch for us night owls and let us know if they do an update?


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

This is what I sent:

Hi,

I'm sure that you've received emails already from my friends, but I want to make sure you understand that there is another option besides disposable diapering. There are a lot of moms who do cloth diaper, which is contary to the belief of your guest this morning. There are those moms, including myself, who feel that cloth diapering is the best thing they can do for their children and the environment.

Besides being environmentally safe, cloth diapering are also better for baby's skin and cheaper. Besides that, it's fun. Cloth diapers are so much cuter than disposables. Where can you get a disposable with a John Deere tractor on it?

I have only been cloth diapering my son for 3 months and in that time I have maybe spent $50 on all my supplies to cloth diaper. And, that $50 can be stretched to future children. It's been said that you will spend 1/4 of the money in 2 years of cloth diapering that you would spend in 2 years of buying disposables. That includes buying the soap to wash the diapers.

I think you should do a search on any search engine for WAHM. That stands for Work at Home Moms. A lot of WAHM's make cloth diapers so when I buy diapers I'm actually supporting a mother who wants to stay at home with her kids. That's an awesome feeling! In your searching, you should also search on eBay. You can find tons of auctions for cloth diapers and can even get them cheap (as if they're not cheap enough already!).

Maybe next time you could get a guest on your show who is better informed than your guest this morning. Or, you could do a cloth diapering segment instead of a disposable diapering segment.

Here's a list of the cloth diapers that are currently in my stash:
Little Lambs
Luke's Drawers
Bummis
Dappi
Granny's Ark
unknown WAHM
Heavenly Hiney
Liz's Cloth
Sugarpeas

The list extends from there, but I just wanted to give you an idea of what cloth diapering moms might use.

Thank you for your time,

Amy M

Let's put a fire under their butts ladies!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Sent mine:

As I know you have already received tons of emails from other Cloth Diapering Mamas, I just wanted to add my quick two cents and I will try not to take up too much of your time.

I am the mother to an eight month old girl, and am finishing my masters in Elementary Education while Interning in a fourth grade classroom four days a week. I have little time for what is unimportant or unnecessary for my child, and yet I take the time to use cloth diapers at home. I do this because I am on a budget (remember I am paying to go to school and NOT getting paid to teach AND I am a single mother without time to hold a job). I do this because I want to maintain and improve this Earth for my daughter. I do this because I feel it is better for her health and well-being. Cloth diapering is a choice I make because I feel it is the responsible and caring thing to do.

Your show this morning did a disservice to all women who have or are expecting a child. If they are like me, they spend the little extra time they have trying to decide what things they can do to improve the life of their children, and by dismissing cloth diapering on national television, they may not know that this option exists. As a news show you should be giving your viewers an unbiased account of a topic, and I have to say you failed miserably this time. I only hope you choose to redeem yourself by including a segment on cloth diapering in the future.

And... if you have not looked into this option for your own family you may want to think about it!

Sincerely,

Kelsi Stembel
Knoxville TN


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

OMG 5 diapers a day??? That's disgusting. I know some people don't change their kids sposies very often but that is just realy SAD.

Great letters mamas!


----------



## jackson's mama (Apr 27, 2003)

Sent mine too:

As a Today Show watcher and cloth diaper user, I was disappointed to hear your dismissal of cloth diapers on a recent show.

I can see why you thought that no one cloth diapers anymore, as we tend to be a fairly underground movement. We have to be creative about how and where to get our diapers, as the vast majority of infant supply stores don't carry cloth diapering supplies of adequate quality (you can buy cloth diapers at WalMart, Target, and Babies R Us, but these diapers would frustrate anyone with their lack of absorbancy). Most of us have turned to the internet to both buy and sell an amazing assortment of cloth diapering supplies.

Since you no doubt received a number of letters and e-mails regarding this issue, I suggest you do a story on the new emergence of cloth diapering and its benefits to our babies and environment. I'm sure you could find many, many parents to help you out with your research... myself included.

Sincerely,
Jackson's Mama


----------



## Yarnia (Aug 29, 2003)

Isn't that something? You gotta wonder if the people at The Today Show have internet access. How hard is it to find cloth dipes and see what's available??? I guess the woman they interviewed just had no idea. Somebody should make it their mission to convert her








In her defense, I used disp for almost 18 mos Sorry, I didn't have a clue, had never seen a modern dipe and never knew how easy cloth could be. I bf, sling, etc...so there's no excuse I guess.

I get a little annoyed that cloth users seem to think all disp users are leaving their kids in dirty diapers to save money. When I switched I was horrified to think that my dd was sitting around in a dirty dipe as I had been assured was case by many "informative" websites. I had a little adjusting to do in the mornings but it is really an earlier change, not an extra dipes. Really, I had a good feel for her "schedule" and wasn't doing as bad as I'd been led to believe. More nursing = more dipes. Perhaps it would be better not to accuse disp users of neglect as it is a little off-putting.
Then again, maybe I'm the exception. Who knows?

I didn't see the segment - Was the 5 dipes a day for a newborn? yikes! My 20 mo toddler has some 5 dipe days but I can't imagine a little baby only having 5 dipes. ewwww....gosh I remember 20 dipe days.

I sent an email and suggested they do a segment on cloth dipes so lets keep and eye out !


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

Heres mine!!

Quote:

Your show greatly disappointed me this morning with the segment about disposable diapers.
I am a 19 year old, single mother, full-time college student, and I work part time at a local restaurant and I STILL have time to cloth diaper my son, and I will do the same for the baby I am due with in about 6 more months. Why would I put a chemical packed paper, plastic thing on my precious baby's bum when he can have nice soft cotton like me or you or anyone else that wears underwear. I also am greatly disturbed at the notion of having a baby sit in only FIVE diapers a day!!! That is repulsive, in my opinion! My son gets changed no more frequently then he would had he had a disposable on, I just prefer to not let my son sit in a bloated urine filled bacteria ridden diaper. But hey, call me weird!!!
Did you know a disposable diaper has gels in it that expand when they come in contact with moisture? My son knew how to take off his diaper at 6 months or so. Luckily for him I don't have him in a cancer causing diaper, I mean, disposable, yet a cloth diaper that will not expand his stomach to the point he may die.
Why are all these negatives comments not known about disposables (that may I add, just simply fill our landfills)? Because big business keeps them on the hush because their goal is to make money, they don't care about my son any more then any other random kid that is in the diaper wearing stage.


----------



## roseselene (Aug 3, 2003)

Here is my email:

Hello! Yesterday I watched a segment on your Today show concerning diapers and I was very disappointed to find that the segment completely disregarded cloth diapers as not even an option. The segment was geared toward the cost of diapering babies and how to save money, which is why I find it so amazing that cloth diapering was dismissed.
There are alot of families out there that cloth diaper their babies. There are many, many reasons for this. I recently changed from disposables to cloth diapers and I am amazed at how wonderful my baby's skin is. She had rashes all the time in disposables, and she rarely has a rash in cloth diapers. The health benefits alone are a good enough reason to me to change to cloth...but there are many other reasons as well. I think that cloth diapers are MORE convenient than disposables. When we were using disposables, it was nothing for my daughter to go through 2-3 outfits per day because of the "breastmilk blowout" poops that are so common with breastfed babies. I just thought it was a necessary thing. Since we have changed to cloth, the diapers are of such high quality, that we have not had one single poop leak, I find that to be far more convenient than having to change her outfit several times per day and washing whatever it was she was sitting or laying on at the time.
Additionally cloth diapers are less expensive than disposables and the more babies that you diaper, the less expensive that they are as the diapers can be reused and reused.
Another obvious benefit is the environmental benefit to cloth diapers. Think of the enormous amount of landfill space that could be saved if everyone cloth diapered.
While I understand that cloth diapers are not for everyone, they are used and they are inexpensive and they are very convenient and have several health benefits and I find it irresponsible of your show to completely dismiss cloth diapers as an option when considering what diapering system to use for your child.
I would really appreciate it if you could do a follow-up segment and address cloth diapering as an option.
Thanks!
Amy Carr
Clearwater, FL


----------



## mamaluvs3girls (Oct 22, 2002)

I sent my letter in. I basically said that I understood that the focus of the segment was to compare the diaposable brands but since the question about cloth was asked, I felt that they should have had someone with the knowledge answer instead of dismissing cloth the way they did. If they were comparing cost as a way to learn to save money then they should have definately had a cloth diaperer on the show. That was my 2 cents!


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Everyone seems shocked and horrified about the 5 diapers a day. But I doubt that my 14 m.o. son goes through much more than that. Think about it. He sleeps almost 12 hours at night in one well stuffed HH. That leaves 12 hours during the day (and another 2 -3 of them are napping!). I only change him every 2 - 3 hours. And I don't let him sit around in a soaking wet diaper! I'm thinking I probably only use 6 diapers a day. I'll have to keep track and see if this is true. Of course, if you are talking about a much younger baby, you are going to have to change more often.


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

what's the additional info?







: I thought maybe yall heard! or I skimmed it (twice) to fast to find it.


----------



## mlia (Jun 8, 2002)

Go back to page 1 and read the first message again.

Here is my letter I just sent:

Quote:

My husband recently watched your segment on The Today show concerning diapers and we were both very disappointed to find that the segment completely disregarded cloth diapers.

I think the powers at be may be completely surprised at how many families do cloth diaper and how drastically different today's diapers are from those of yester-year. We have spent approximately $500 and probably have enough diapers to last my daughter's entire stay in cloth. Plus we can store them and reuse them for a 2nd child. Then we can resell them on eBay and recoup a large amount of what we spent.

We use cloth for several reasons:

1. It's better for my daughter - it's healthier and I don't have to worry about the chemicals in disposable diapers and how they may affect her in the future.
2. It's much more cost efficient than disposables.
3. It's the environmentally sound choice. We are adding 100's of diapers to landfills full of human waste and germs from vaccinations.

I would suggest you go to yahoo.com and do a search on cloth diapers and see what you come up with. Also on eBay. There is a whole world out there of parents who are making the choice to cloth diaper their children. I think you would be greatly surprised.

I have also attached just a few links to my own favorite diapers so maybe you can see (if you click on them) what really is out there. Also there is a link to a bulletin board on Mothering.com that is entirely dedicated to cloth diapering. This topic is definitely talked about that.

Sincerely,

Brian and Leah *********
Brian - Bachelors Degree - Communications (Small Business Owner & Youth Pastor)
Leah - Associates Degree - Computer Programming (Works for local university)

http://mothering.com/discussions/for...?s=&forumid=38

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...0&pagenumber=1

http://fuzzibunz.com/

http://www.lizscloth.com/

http://lucyshopechest.com/store/Default.asp

Ebay Search:

http://search.ebay.com/search/search...y=cloth+diaper

By typing in "cloth diapers" on Yahoo I came up with over 58,000 sites:

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=clo...TF-8&fr=fp-top


----------

